# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  Print Rite EU - CoLiDo 3D Printer - http://www.print-rite-europe.com/

## printriteEU

Hi Guys

Just thought I'd use this thread to introduce Print Rite EU and showcase our fantastic CoLiDo 3D printer!
Print Rite have been in the printing industry for over 30 years with the manufacturing of imaging products and conducting groundbreaking research and development. 
Now we're offering the CoLiDo 3D printer which is taking the market by storm!

Please check out our facebook and twitter pages for regular updates on what our CoLiDo 3D printer can do and our new X3045 model!!

You can also take advantage of our exclusive offer where you can send us your .STL or .GCO file via email and we'll print and send it to you free of charge!! We're that confident you'll like what you see!
https://twitter.com/print_eu/status/582503179901931521
Try before.jpg


Follow us below!

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Colido3DUK
Twitter: https://twitter.com/print_eu
Website: http://www.print-rite-europe.com/

Thanks for your time!!

James @ Print Rite EU

----------


## dolphinfreindly

Hi James
I have a Colido compact and it's not working who can I contact for support who will return my emails?
Thanks

----------


## printriteEU

Hi DolphinFreindly,
The customer services team will be able to assist with any issues - ContactUs@print-rite-europe.com
Let me know if you need any further assistance
Cheers
James

----------

